# Upgrade Problems



## jgwalter (Nov 18, 2019)

Apparently, my LR Classic was upgraded recently?  Now, when I try to open it, I get the message that the catalog needs to be upgraded.

I say OK, but quickly an error message appears, and then a prompt to choose another catalog.  I read the notes, and it suggests that a lock file still exists, which it does, until I quit the program, then it disappears.  In any event, the process fails, and changing to any other catalog does not work either.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 18, 2019)

Zip up the catalog (pre-upgrade version, without the -2, just the lrcat bit) and use www.wetransfer.com to send it to [email protected] and I'll take a look for you.


----------



## jgwalter (Nov 18, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Zip up the catalog (pre-upgrade version, without the -2, just the lrcat bit) and use www.wetransfer.com to send it to [email protected] and I'll take a look for you.




Thank you.  I'll hold off for a bit, as I've walked back the app to the previous version, and the catalog seems to load fine.  I'm letting it synchronize and settle a bit before I attempt a new upgrade.


----------



## jgwalter (Nov 19, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Zip up the catalog (pre-upgrade version, without the -2, just the lrcat bit) and use www.wetransfer.com to send it to [email protected] and I'll take a look for you.



 I had hoped I didn't need to do this.  But, thank you for your help.

I sent the file to you via the link that you provided.

The catalog would not upgrade as I described above.  I did get it to work by uninstalling ver. 9, and reinstalling the previous version of the app.  It worked perfectly and seems to be intact.  Upon trying it again with a new install of version 9, still no luck.  

John


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 19, 2019)

jgwalter said:


> I had hoped I didn't need to do this.  But, thank you for your help.
> 
> I sent the file to you via the link that you provided.
> 
> ...


Hi John

Just sent back to you  via WeTransfer. You should get a link to download. The new catalog is the same original name with -2 after (as is the standard as you'll know)

We're pleased it worked!


----------



## jgwalter (Nov 19, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi John
> 
> Just sent back to you  via WeTransfer. You should get a link to download. The new catalog is the same original name with -2 after (as is the standard as you'll know)
> 
> We're pleased it worked!




Paul,

Thank you very much for the quick response and help.

I just downloaded the file, unzipped it, and opened it with ver. 9.  It produced the same internal error message as above but did open and appears to be OK after a quick glance.  Opening it a second time did not produce that error.

However, what do I do about the preview files?  It produced brand new and empty preview files.  How do I link the old ones, if that is even possible?

John


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi John

Personally I'd suggest remove (as in move them to a completely different folder for the moment) the Preview files (with Lr Shut) then open and build previews. Maybe they had some form of corruption. Moving the old ones temporarily means there's a route back while proving the new ones.


----------



## jgwalter (Nov 19, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi John
> 
> Personally I'd suggest remove (as in move them to a completely different folder for the moment) the Preview files (with Lr Shut) then open and build previews. Maybe they had some form of corruption. Moving the old ones temporarily means there's a route back while proving the new ones.



Paul....  I was afraid you were going to say that.  But, I guess it makes the best sense?

I've moved my old files to a "old 8.4.1" folder.  I guess after a while, I can just delete it?  What do you suggest about renaming the new data files to the old name, eliminating the -2?  On one hand, it is just a cosmetic change, but on the other, I suppose keeping it makes more sense, identifying it as a new upgrade.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 19, 2019)

I usually rename mine once things have settled (like I have backups for a time anyway, but after a few days things have moved on in the catalog!)

If you have a ton of previews, then I'd suggest kick off the preview build last thing at night. Or just build the essential ones initially (current year for example)


----------



## jwoodman (Nov 22, 2019)

Similar problems for me. Tried to move to LR9, catalog upgrade appeared to work, LR starts up but never gets beyond the start-up screen. Crash report window comes up and is submitted. The upgraded catalog is there when I look in the file manager. Tried repeated de-installation and re-installation of LR9, Tried selecting back-up catalogs for the upgrade but the same every time - new catalog with the name expected but crashes on starting. Had to revert to 8.4.1 and an old catalog. Particularly infuriating that the old catalog is wiped out in the upgrade process, and so is the existing version of LR. Epic fail by Adobe.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 22, 2019)

jwoodman said:


> Particularly infuriating that the old catalog is wiped out in the upgrade process, and so is the existing version of LR.


Can you explain more? That's definitely not the correct behavior, the old catalog should be left intact. What's left in the actual folder when you look in Explorer / Finder? Should be the old catalog and the new one with -2 after. If not it's something that needs reporting.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm not quite sure what you mean by "the old catalog is wiped out in the upgrade process". That sounds like something we can help you with.

A crash on startup sounds like the graphics card driver needs updating.


----------



## jwoodman (Nov 22, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Can you explain more? That's definitely not the correct behavior, the old catalog should be left intact. What's left in the actual folder when you look in Explorer / Finder? Should be the old catalog and the new one with -2 after. If not it's something that needs reporting.





Paul McFarlane said:


> Can you explain more? That's definitely not the correct behavior, the old catalog should be left intact. What's left in the actual folder when you look in Explorer / Finder? Should be the old catalog and the new one with -2 after. If not it's something that needs reporting.


----------



## jwoodman (Nov 22, 2019)

Having read the update instructions, I knew that the old catalog was supposed to remain. It was definitely erased. Could that be because it already had the suffix-2? Can't recall now why it had that. The new catalog - which won't launch - has the suffix -2-2. When I tried again with an older catalog back-up, the original was deleted again, and the new catalog is -2-3. As far as the graphics card is concerned, I update it a few days ago, but the most recent driver is 2017. It's an nvidia quaddro 600.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 22, 2019)

jwoodman said:


> Having read the update instructions, I knew that the old catalog was supposed to remain. It was definitely erased. Could that be because it already had the suffix-2? Can't recall now why it had that. The new catalog - which won't launch - has the suffix -2-2. When I tried again with an older catalog back-up, the original was deleted again, and the new catalog is -2-3. As far as the graphics card is concerned, I update it a few days ago, but the most recent driver is 2017. It's an nvidia quaddro 600.


Okay, I just tested and no, even if the old catalog is -2 is still remains (on my testing of it, not disputing what happened at yours)

You're welcome to send us a copy of the catalog(s) for us to test - perhaps an 8.4 one and a converted one?

Zip up the catalog ( just the lrcat bit) and use www.wetransfer.com to send it to [email protected] and we'll take a look for you.


----------



## jwoodman (Nov 22, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Okay, I just tested and no, even if the old catalog is -2 is still remains (on my testing of it, not disputing what happened at yours)
> 
> You're welcome to send us a copy of the catalog(s) for us to test - perhaps an 8.4 one and a converted one?
> 
> Zip up the catalog ( just the lrcat bit) and use www.wetransfer.com to send it to [email protected] and we'll take a look for you.


That's very kind. Will do as you suggest once I have brained out how to make a zip file. I really appreciate the support.


----------



## jwoodman (Nov 22, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Okay, I just tested and no, even if the old catalog is -2 is still remains (on my testing of it, not disputing what happened at yours)
> 
> You're welcome to send us a copy of the catalog(s) for us to test - perhaps an 8.4 one and a converted one?
> 
> Zip up the catalog ( just the lrcat bit) and use www.wetransfer.com to send it to [email protected] and we'll take a look for you.


That's very kind. Will do as you suggest once I have brained out how to make a zip file. I really appreciate the support.


----------



## jwoodman (Nov 22, 2019)

Done!! T'eh jeant, as we say i Manx.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 23, 2019)

Okay, so interesting news. The converted catalog opens just fine for me. I did also, out of interest, try converting the 8.4.1 catalog, which also converted fine (and left the old catalog there too)

So, a few suggestions to try:

- reset Preferences (hold Alt + Shift when you start Lightroom) in case there's corruption there
- create a new catalog (call it test for example) and see if that works (I suspect not as the current catalogs seem fine)
- check your graphics card driver is up-to-date

Let us know what the results are and we'll try further!


----------



## DebS (Nov 23, 2019)

I updated Lightroom Classic today (Nov 23) and got the message about needing to update the catalog.  I clicked okay and LR updated but it does not see any catalog!  I cannot navigate to  my hard drive or find any photos.  Now I probably complicated matters because I found a Lightroom Queen instruction on re-naming my catalog.  I had developed a catalog with a bunch of -2-2-2, so I renamed to Catalog.lrcat and Catalog Previews.lrdata.  I tried reverting to the old names but it seems since it did not find the catalogs when I updated it is not finding the catalog now.  Any help?


----------



## jwoodman (Nov 24, 2019)

Done!! T'eh jeant, as we say i Manx


Paul McFarlane said:


> Okay, so interesting news. The converted catalog opens just fine for me. I did also, out of interest, try converting the 8.4.1 catalog, which also converted fine (and left the old catalog there too)
> 
> So, a few suggestions to try:
> 
> ...


I may have discovered the solution. For unknown reasons my PC will now only run certain programs when I right-click and run as an administrator, even though I am in an administrator account. Just double-clicked on the LR8.4.1 icon and got the start-up screen and then the crash report. Starts fine from a right-click administrator. When I had the problems afterdownloading LR9, I started it from the update screen rather than from the icon. I don't recall starting it from the icon on subsequent downloads, and every time got the start-up screen and the crash report. I think I need to download LR9 again and try running it from a right-click as administrator. Hope this makes sense - I would be very grateful for your comments before I actually do this . I'm slightly nervous after the last time!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 24, 2019)

DebS said:


> I updated Lightroom Classic today (Nov 23) and got the message about needing to update the catalog.  I clicked okay and LR updated but it does not see any catalog!  I cannot navigate to  my hard drive or find any photos.  Now I probably complicated matters because I found a Lightroom Queen instruction on re-naming my catalog.  I had developed a catalog with a bunch of -2-2-2, so I renamed to Catalog.lrcat and Catalog Previews.lrdata.  I tried reverting to the old names but it seems since it did not find the catalogs when I updated it is not finding the catalog now.  Any help?


Just double-click on the upgraded and renamed catalog file. That will launch Lightroom with the correct catalog. You should only have to do this once, but to make sure go to the Preferences - General tab and check that 'Most recent catalog' is selected as the catalog to load.


----------



## jwoodman (Nov 26, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Okay, so interesting news. The converted catalog opens just fine for me. I did also, out of interest, try converting the 8.4.1 catalog, which also converted fine (and left the old catalog there too)
> 
> So, a few suggestions to try:
> 
> ...


Paul - at my wits end. I've done all the things you suggest. Graphics card driver up to date, preferences reset. LR8.4.1 running fine from start menu as administrator. Download LR9 - program is there (see progs. jpg). "Update catalog" runs, updated catalog -2-2 is there at correct location, original -2 is still there (see files.jpg). If I try to start LR from here by double-clicking on the file, I get the message that it is too new (see cat-2-2.jpg). If I try to run it from the start menu, I get prompted to produce another new upgrade catalog -2-3 (see start.jpg). I know from your previous efforts that the catalogs are fine, the program is there - what else can I do?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 26, 2019)

The message that your catalogue is too new means that your Mac is still opening your previous version of LR, not Version 9. I don't have a Mac, but there must be a way in your OS to specify what program runs when you double-click on a .lrcat file.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 26, 2019)

Open the Adobe Creative Cloud desktop app to see which versions of Lightroom it thinks are installed. If you see Lightroom Classic v9.0 listed, click on the "Open" button. That way we know your system is starting the correct version. If it issues the same "Need to upgrade the catalog" message, click on "Choose a Different Catalog" then navigate to the "2-2" catalog to see if that opens OK. If it does, open the Preferences>General tab and adjust the "Default Catalog" settings to ensure the correct catalog is opened in future.


----------



## jgwalter (Nov 18, 2019)

Apparently, my LR Classic was upgraded recently?  Now, when I try to open it, I get the message that the catalog needs to be upgraded.

I say OK, but quickly an error message appears, and then a prompt to choose another catalog.  I read the notes, and it suggests that a lock file still exists, which it does, until I quit the program, then it disappears.  In any event, the process fails, and changing to any other catalog does not work either.


----------



## jwoodman (Nov 26, 2019)

Jim - if I try to start the newly-installed LR9 from the Creative Cloud Desktop app, it starts up briefly and crashes before anything loads. I've submitted several crash reports. There si no way that I can get LR9 to open the upgraded catalog.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 26, 2019)

In which case, given that you've tried all the suggested actions, maybe you'd be better off reverting back to 8.4.1 for the time being, until the next update is released, and hope that it fixes whatever problem is causing your crashes. In the meantime, maybe submit a bug report (using the link at the the top of the page) detailing all the steps you've tried.


----------



## jwoodman (Nov 26, 2019)

Jim - thanks for your comment. If I try to open LR9 from the Creative Cloud desktop immediately after LR9 installation and the catalog upgrade, it crashes almost immediately, before anything other than the blank grey screen appears.  I've submitted three crash reports after this has happened.  I know that the upgraded catalog 2-2 is fine because it opens for Paul McFarlane. The actual upgrade process seems to have gone as  intended. It is simply that there is no way to get LR9 to open the upgraded catalog. It seems to me that there must be something specific to my PC. Would there be any merit in uninstalling every Adobe program, including Creative Cloud, and starting again from scratch?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 27, 2019)

jwoodman said:


> Would there be any merit in uninstalling every Adobe program, including Creative Cloud, and starting again from scratch?


TBH, that seems unlikely, though certainly not impossible.
If I was having that issue there are a couple of other things I'd be trying first:

Trying to create a new catalog (just to see if LR9 will open)....do that by holding down the Ctrl key while starting Classic. That causes the "Select Catalog" panel to be displayed, use the "Create a New Catalog" option.....I'd also suggest creating that new catalog on a different drive, preferably an internal drive rather than one of your externals. If that opens OK, look at the preferences to make sure that you have the GPU disabled on the Performance tab.

If that all looks OK, maybe try to copy the upgraded "-2-2" catalog to the same internal drive and try to run it from there. Does that make any difference? If not, I'd then try booting into Safe Mode and trying again....if it works OK under Safe Mode that tends to indicate that there's a conflict somewhere which is causing the crash, but then it becomes a slow process of trying to find the conflict. The starting point would be by booting normally then trying Lightroom again with no other applications active.


----------

